
FBI Director Calls ‘Dark’ Devices a Hindrance to Crime Solving - markmassie
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/17/us/politics/fbi-director-in-policy-speech-calls-dark-devices-hindrance-to-crime-solving.html
======
snsr
Seems he would like to ban end-to-end encryption entirely. Lovely.

------
RexRollman
There is no freedom without risk.

------
sgnelson
Good.

